# Ginkgo



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

Έχουμε το φυτό Ginkgo biloba. Aν μεταγράψουμε, πάμε για *γκίνκγκο* (8 ευρήματα). Για να μην στραμπουλήξουμε τη γλώσσα μας, προτιμάμε (και ο Πάπυρος) το *γκίνγκο* (~2700 ευρήματα), αλλά η απλογράφηση έχει προχωρήσει ακόμη παραπέρα: *γκίγκο* (~3270 ευρήματα). Πού να κάτσει η μπάλα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το *γκίγκο* ανήκει στην απλογράφηση, η οποία δεν λέει να αφανίζουμε αυτό το -ν-. Αντιθέτως, το περισώζει και αλλάζει παλιές ορθογραφίες από _Σιγκαπούρη_ σε _Σινγκαπούρη_ και από _πιγκ πογκ_ σε _πινγκ πονγκ_. Αφήνουμε απείραχτη την _Αγγλία_ και άλλες αυτοκρατορικές δυνάμεις... 

Οπότε: ούτε στραμπουλιστικό μεταγραμματισμό ούτε μεταγραφή του... GIGO.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2010)

Εγώ το λέω _γκίνκο_, που δεν είναι γλωσσοδέτης. Το νκ γίνεται μεν γκ στην ορθογραφία μας, αλλά υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να το διαβάζει κανείς gigo


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2010)

Κι εγώ *γκίνκο *το ξέρω από τον φίλο μου βοτανοπώλη...


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Πάντως το παιχνίδι είναι *μπίνγκο* αλλά την _*μπάνκα*_ τινάζουμε, το αγριόσκυλο *ντίνγκο* (αλλά *ντάνκε σεν*), το πουλί *φλαμίνγκο* και ο χορός *φλαμένκο*, στη μουσική έχουμε τον _*Μίνγκους*_, τον Πλάθιντο *Ντομίνγκο* και τον *Ρίνγκο* Σταρ, και στην πολιτική τον *Μπερλινγκουέρ*. Τι υπερτερεί στο βότανο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

Έχετε δίκιο πάντως για το *γκίνκο*: ~4600 ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Ξεφύλλισέ τα. Τα _γκίνγκο_ είναι περισσότερα, εγκυρότερα και κανένα δεν παίζει ποδόσφαιρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εγώ *γκίνκο *το ξέρω από τον φίλο μου βοτανοπώλη...


Α, κι επειδή ανέφερα βοτανοπώλη, δεν είναι βότανο. Κοτζάμ δέντρο ανάδελφο είναι, το μόνο που έχει επιβιώσει από την πανάρχαια ομοταξία του....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2010)

Και διορθώνω, άσχετο αν ο γνωστός μου λέει γκίνκο (ή αν εγώ ακούω γκίνκο) το σημαντικό είναι ότι γράφει γκίνγκο:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

Ναι, αυτό το είχα δει — είναι η πρώτη γκούγκλευση που δίνει το _γκίνγκο_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και διορθώνω, άσχετο αν ο γνωστός μου λέει γκίνκο (ή αν εγώ ακούω γκίνκο) το σημαντικό είναι ότι γράφει γκίνγκο:



Καλησπέρα.

Μη μου πεις ότι ξέρεις τον Δίανθο-Twoflower!  Μπόνους, σ' ένα σημείωμα για τις διακοπές.


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 16, 2010)

Kαι να μη ξεχνάμε ότι συνήθως συνοδεύεται από μια ακόμα λέξη. Κάτι σαν επίθετο 

γκίγκο *μπιλόμπα*

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=γκίγκο+μπιλόμπα&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Το γκρίνγκο που εμφανίζεται πρώτο μάλλον είναι λάθος


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Αν το είχες γράψει όπως χτυπιέμαι τόσην τώρα, δηλαδή _*γκίνγκο* μπιλόμπα_, εκτός που θα έπαιρνες περισσότερα ευρήματα, το πρώτο όχι μόνο δεν θα έλεγε... _γκρίνγκο_, αλλά θα εξηγούσε ότι _biloba_ σημαίνει «η δίλοβος».


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 16, 2010)

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι το δίλοβος το είχα ακούσει από μια θεία μου που το έπαιρνε στα γεράματά της και πέθανε 95 χρονών περίπου. Θεωρείται καλό και για την μνήμη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Kαι να μη ξεχνάμε ότι συνήθως συνοδεύεται από μια ακόμα λέξη. Κάτι σαν επίθετο  γκίγκο *μπιλόμπα*


Δεν είναι απλώς «επίθετο»· *Γκίνγκο* είναι η ονομασία τού γένους, και *Γκίνγκο η δίλοβος* είναι ένα συγκεκριμένο είδος τού γένους _Γκίνγκο_ (πρβλ. _Υπερικόν_ => γένος & _Υπερικόν το διάτρητον_ => είδος).


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 17, 2010)

Το οποίο "υπερικό" έχει περίπου 400 είδη. Διαβάζουμε στη γαλλική Βικιπαιδεία : Les *millepertuis *forment *le genre Hypericum, composé d'environ 400 espèces *réparties dans le monde entier, sauf dans les déserts et les régions arctiques. Sous les tropiques, on ne rencontre cependant des millepertuis qu'en montagne.[...] Le nom de *millepertuis signifie mille trous*. Il est dû à l'espèce commune européenne *Hypericum perforatum* (όπου perforatum = διάτρητο) Στα δε ελληνικά το βρίσκουμε να απαντά και σε βάλσαμο, βαλσαμόχορτο _κ.α_


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Σε ετικέτα προϊόντος το βρήκα *γίνγκο ή δίλοβος* (sic).
Όλως περιέργως ο ιστότοπος του προϊόντος το αναφέρει *γίνκο το δίλοβο* (sic).
Η μεταγραφή «γίνγκο» βλέπω δίνει κάποια γνήσια ευρήματα, αλλά —όπως είναι αναμενόμενο— ολιγάριθμα.
Όσο δε για το «ή» —που υπονοεί διάζευξη ισότιμων όρων—, εννοείται πως είναι καρακαραμπινάτο λάθος αφού εδώ πρόκειται για το (άτονο) άρθρο «η».
Τέλος η μεταγραφή «γίνκο» δίνει αναπόφευκτα πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα (7.290 γκουγκλιές σε verbatim).


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 19, 2012)

γκίνγκο γιατί με τα άλλα στραμπουλάμε τη γλώσσα ή ακουγόμαστε σαν μπουκωμένοι... :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Το γκίνγκο έχει κι άλλο, -χμ- ελληνοπρεπέστερο (; )όνομα: Σαλισβουρία η αδιαντόφυλλος, προφανώς προς τιμήν του βοτανολόγου Richard A. Salisbury

Εγώ πάντως γκίνγκο το ζητάω. Και λένε πως είναι ό,τι πρέπει για όσους κοπιάζουν πνευματικά ;)


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εγώ πάντως γκίνγκο το ζητάω. Και λένε πως είναι ό,τι πρέπει για όσους κοπιάζουν πνευματικά ;)



Ένας γνωστός μου έλεγε ότι δουλεύει. Εγώ όταν γύρισα στα θρανία είχα μεγάλη αγωνία ότι στα ενδιάμεσα χρόνια είχα χαζέψει, οπότε το πρώτο τρίμηνο είχα ένα κουτί κάψουλοχαπακοειδή στο γραφείο μου κι όποτε θυμόμουν έπαιρνα ένα (άμα δεν είναι φάρμακο από γιατρό δεν μπαίνει στο πρόγραμμα εύκολα). Δεν είδα διαφορά κι όταν τελείωσαν τέρμα. Κατόπιν εορτής όμως μου φαίνεται ότι το πρώτο τρίμηνο αισθανόμουν περδίκι και το διάβασμα πήγαινε μια χαρά. Λες;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Κατά κανόνα είναι το συμπλήρωμα που σου δίνουν για ενίσχυση της μνήμης.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2012)

Άρα χρησιμο όταν έχει διάβασμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Μα ναι! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το γκίνγκο έχει κι άλλο, -χμ- ελληνοπρεπέστερο (; )όνομα: Σαλισβουρία η αδιαντόφυλλος, προφανώς προς τιμήν του βοτανολόγου Richard A. Salisbury



Επειδή έλυσα την απορία μου, μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει κι εσάς: *αδίαντος, -ον* [από ρήμα _διαίνω_ «υγραίνω, βρέχω»] είναι «αυτός που δεν υγράνθηκε, που δεν βράχηκε ή δεν ίδρωσε».


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή έλυσα την απορία μου, μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει κι εσάς: *αδίαντος, -ον* [από ρήμα _διαίνω_ «υγραίνω, βρέχω»] είναι «αυτός που δεν υγράνθηκε, που δεν βράχηκε ή δεν ίδρωσε».



Να το οπτικοποιήσω;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επειδή έλυσα την απορία μου, μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει κι εσάς: *αδίαντος, -ον* [από ρήμα _διαίνω_ «υγραίνω, βρέχω»] είναι «αυτός που δεν υγράνθηκε, που δεν βράχηκε ή δεν ίδρωσε».



Κάτι που δεν βρέχεται, λεκιάζει και πιο δύσκολα, οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε _αδίαντα_ τραπεζομάντιλα αντί _αλέκιαστα_, να ησυχάσει κι ο Helle!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κάτι που δεν βρέχεται, λεκιάζει και πιο δύσκολα, οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε _αδίαντα_ τραπεζομάντιλα αντί _αλέκιαστα_, να ησυχάσει κι ο Helle!



Χαχαχα, έγραψες! :clap:


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο!


----------

